# Das perfekte Promi-Dinner vom 09.01.2011



## Basti7666 (10 Jan. 2011)

Kann jemand mit Fotos von o. g. Sendung machen, welche auf VOX gelaufen ist?


----------



## Katzun (14 Jan. 2011)

von wem denn genau?

Allegra Curtis oder Davorka?

gehen auch videos?


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2011)

Katzun schrieb:


> Allegra Curtis oder Davorka?



sind das Promis?


----------



## Katzun (14 Jan. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> sind das Promis?


----------



## Basti7666 (18 Jan. 2011)

Katzun schrieb:


> von wem denn genau?
> 
> Allegra Curtis oder Davorka?
> 
> gehen auch videos?



Also wenn ichs mir aussuchen kann, dann von Davorka. Ja Videos, Fotos, was du gerade hast


----------



## Basti7666 (27 Jan. 2011)

Katzun schrieb:


> von wem denn genau?
> 
> Allegra Curtis oder Davorka?
> 
> gehen auch videos?



hast was gefunden?


----------

